# Sweet Metal Planer Video !!!!



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 18, 2014)

i was surfin' youtube and saw this short video for a a King-Sized Metal planer

it's quite impressive. take a look if you like planers !

[video=youtube_share;w4kPDhrhlgk]http://youtu.be/w4kPDhrhlgk[/video]


----------



## Andre (Dec 18, 2014)

Great video! Thanks for sharing )

I wonder who got the daunting task of leveling it when it was installed.


----------



## Smithdoor (Dec 18, 2014)

Great video 
Thank you
Dave


----------



## sgisler (Dec 18, 2014)

Wow, love that! Look at those chips!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithdoor (Dec 18, 2014)

I have the instrument for that work it not hard to with right tools

Dave



Andre said:


> I wonder who got the daunting task of leveling it when it was installed.


----------



## compsurge (Dec 18, 2014)

Who needs a shaper when you can have one of these.


----------



## ranch23 (Dec 18, 2014)

Please quit posting such interesting videos, I have work to do. Did you check out the links that come up when the video is done?


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 18, 2014)

Hmmm.
Where can I put one.....

Daryl
MN


----------



## countryguy (Dec 19, 2014)

*Saaaaweeeeet!   Very cool!  Tfs!  *


----------



## Wireaddict (Dec 19, 2014)

They're fun to operate; I ran a Gray planer about that size for a couple of weeks in the early '70s during my apprenticeship at an auto plant in Flint, MI.  It was DC powered like this one only the motor got its power from an old-school motor-generator & the speed was regulated by 2 medium-sized generators driven by the motor shaft & probably connected to the motor field.  I remember the Gray didn't have overtravel limit switches on the table because I ran it off the drive pinion once & had to coax it back on with an overhead crane.


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice smooth bit of machinery

Cheers Phil


----------



## core-oil (Dec 19, 2014)

12bolts said:


> Nice smooth bit of machinery
> 
> Cheers Phil



  Really have to concur with you Phil, Big planers are poetry in motion, I really felt very sad when the biggest one left in the Clyde Area was scrapped about 18 years ago It was a real monster of a machine but as smooth and quite as a mouse after 65 years & still holding its accuracy


----------



## core-oil (Dec 19, 2014)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i was surfin' youtube and saw this short video for a a King-Sized Metal planer
> 
> it's quite impressive. take a look if you like planers !
> 
> [video=youtube_share;w4kPDhrhlgk]http://youtu.be/w4kPDhrhlgk[/video]



  Thanks for sharing the video with us Ulma, could watch it all night!


----------



## cjtoombs (Dec 19, 2014)

Nothing like machinist porn.  I've seen that one before, but it's still good.  There are some videos of the old belt jumpers out there, those are neat to watch, too.  I have two out in the shop, but one needs quite a bit of work, the other a motor drive (it came from a lineshaft shop).  Really need to get it going.


----------



## John Hasler (Dec 19, 2014)

cjtoombs said:


> Nothing like machinist porn.  I've seen that one before, but it's still good.  There are some videos of the old belt jumpers out there, those are neat to watch, too.  I have two out in the shop, but one needs quite a bit of work, the other a motor drive (it came from a lineshaft shop).  Really need to get it going.



What's a belt jumper?


----------



## cjtoombs (Dec 20, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> What's a belt jumper?




Check this out, about halfway through it shows the belt drive, where the belt is moved back and forth from one pulley to the other to reverse the platen.  This is an early one that uses one belt, with the reversing being done by gearing under the planer.  The center pulley on this setup is an idler.  Later ones did away with the gearing and used two belts, one twisted for reversing, and used two idlers on the outside with a drive pulley in the center.  These had a small and large pulley on the lineshaft to give different speeds for cutting and returning.  There was a variation of this where the lineshaft pulley was one size and the planer pulleys were two different sizes (they used 4 pulleys, two belts).  These were also used on shapers with rack and pinion and screw drives.


[video=youtube;EMUhOX32qpk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMUhOX32qpk[/video]

This guy gives a good explanation of the two belt setup:

[video=youtube;eekElwlCXk0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eekElwlCXk0[/video]


----------

